# Under Bites...



## Steph72 (May 26, 2011)

I took my new puppy to the Vet the other day and was told she has an underbite.
I was just wondering if anyone else has a Chihuahua with an Underbite and if so, does it cause problems for the puppy?
Poor thing gets her treats stuck to her bottom teeth


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody has an underbite. He doesn't get things stuck in his teeth however. It's REALLY common.

You can see it in his siggy when it rotates to the raw fed pic of his teeth. His bottom teeth are in front of his top teeth.


----------



## Steph72 (May 26, 2011)

First off...Brody is adorable!!!!!

But does he have his adult teeth yet?? The Vet told me that its ok for now, but when her adult K9's come in, it might cause her trouble. Its not all that bad, but I was just worried if she will have trouble eating when her adult teeth come in?


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Lilo has an underbite that looks like Brody's. She has all her adult teeth and has had the underbite since I adopted her almost 1.5 years ago. She has no problems from her tooth placement, eats fine and takes treats just fine. You really can't even see it unless you part her lips and look at the bite.

Your dog might have a more significant underbite if your vet is worried about it and she is having trouble taking treats. If so then I would wait til the adult teeth are in and then have her mouth evaluated by a vet that has a lot of knowledge about dentistry.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Asia looks like a little bulldog. : ) Vet said it shouldn't cause her any issues. She just looks like she is pouting most of the time; which she is if she doesn't get attention all the time. LOL


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Steph72 said:


> First off...Brody is adorable!!!!!
> 
> But does he have his adult teeth yet?? The Vet told me that its ok for now, but when her adult K9's come in, it might cause her trouble. Its not all that bad, but I was just worried if she will have trouble eating when her adult teeth come in?


Awww thanks. How kind of you to say. 

Yes, he has his adult teeth. He is almost 3.

No, usually an underbite doesn't cause a problem. If they are REALLLLLY undershot, their bottom teeth may show when the mouth is closed, but that is just an appearance problem. It shouldn't affect chewing/eating. Dogs adapt. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Lexxi is about 6 years old and has a huge underbite. But it has never affected her at all. She has never had any problem eating anything I've given her.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Addy has one too....pretty bad I think but it doesnt bother her. Sometimes her bottom canine will be outside her mouth.. I just call her my little snagletooth


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My Trig has a pretty awful underbite (and all his adult teeth)...their mouths do adapt and he's my champion chewer LOL so it clearly hasn't affected him at all. Just get puppy teeth out of the way as soon as you see adults peeking through so that the adult teeth can move in as close to their correct position as possible.


----------



## Steph72 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your posts 
I am sure my Bella will be fine, I was just curious about it, but it seems like she will do fine. Hers is not that bad and trust me, she eats just fine!


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry was meant to make a new thread and typed it on here x


----------

